# Anyone else feeling like an emotional wreck or loon?



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone else is feeling like an emotional wreck or loon on these meds?    

I had a one off injection in my buttock   on day 21 of my cycle (thats in my system for 5 weeks apparently and is for down regging - forgotten the name of it now). Anyway, i had a period and a scan shortly afterwards and the nurse was happy with everything so put me on progynova tablets 3 times a day. Ive been on these since thursday. Estimated date for ET is 28th March (ish) - have another scan on Saturday to confirm this.

I think ive cried more times this week than i have done in the past year - i had a really bad cold at the beginning of last week (i hadnt started tabs at this point) and felt really emotional. I started to read the mothers day threads and it set me off (as i lost my mum last year - it was expected after a very long illness) and since then, one mention of it and im off! Work is going badly too - they're very supportive of my treatment although its a stressful job and its all getting a bit much!

I think im mildy depressed, but am not sure as ive never had that before. I know its to do with the tablets/injection - im usually such a postive person and have been told i inspire others with all of my PMA, but its just not happening at the mo. I dont feel too negative about the cycle - i cant wait to get started etc - its just everything else??!!!!

Sorry for the moan - i dont expect anyone to reply really, but would like to know how to get my PMA back if anyone has got any tips or ideas - or even felt this way when having the same meds would be interesting to hear, and would put my mind at rest that im not some sort of loon!  

Or am I??!!  

Lots of love
Sparkles x

        (ive tried with the PMA there - see?!)


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sparkles
I hope you are feeling a bit better today hunni  
Every day is a day nearer to having your little miracle, and not long till they are put back where they belong.

Thinking if you
Sharon xx

P.S The jab is prostat, i had it last time, and my dad has it for prostate cancer aswell


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi sparkles,

Saw your post and just wanted to say how sorry I am you're feeling so low.  The meds and whole fertility process do wonders to our emotions...such ups and downs, and then for you to have lost your mother last year on top of it.  My heart goes out to you.  Stress at work doesn't help.  
Easy to say, but just hold on to the hope of having a little one. And no, you're definitely not a loon, or we could all say the same thing.  We've just started again so I'm not so bad yet, but I was a total wreck trying to get preg with our son.  Dh didn't know whether to hug me or hide from me.  Also, moan all you want.  That's what we're here for since we all completely understand each other and what we're going through.  Hugs to you.


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Sparkles
You not a loon. I think we all go through loss of self belief at times. I think what keeps us all going is the thought of being a mum/parent. Holding your little miracle in your arms and I think we all know it can and does happen. As far as work goes not important in the grand scheme of things and if they supportive then they at least half way there to understanding alittle of what you are going through. You just need to find your mojo!!
It must be hard, as times like this you need your mum the most but I'm sure she is rooting for you and maybe she'll sprinkle some baby dust for this time.  
Those blasted hormones have a lot to answer for  

Hugs SBB 
P.S I'm on   nightmare.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies

Thank you so much for replying and your lovely comments.








Shabba, hun ~ Im so glad Sonny and Cher are now back safe and sound where they belong. I do hope DP is waiting of you hand and foot!







and your FF's on here arent making you get out of bed too many times to check on how they are! (its a bit addicitive i know! )

ready4family ~ thank you, thank you, thank you. I hope you've now managed to sort out the timings OK - stress you dont need!







Put yourself first if you can 

SBB ~ I dont think we've spoken before (?) so thank you for taking the time to make me feel better. I wish you loads of luck for you 2WW.







Are you doing anything nice or are you working?? Ive planned to take mine off again. I like being a lady of leisure!









Lots of love to you all, and thank you so much for making me feel better. You are all so lovely - but you know that anyway! 

   



Sparkles x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Sparkles
I worked this one round my two weeks hol. DH wants to go away at weekend with some friends but I'm not sure. Feel that safety net of house and couch my best chance of this working. But don't know maybe I should go it not a trailing weekend just relaxing. Although maybe it just because it with my DH bestfriend and his partner Kirsty who is lovely and there new baby (they just had wee boy in January). Don't know if I can cope with that although I am really happy for them I sad for me and DH. 

Anyway glad I could cheer you up a bit.
Hugs SBB


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello again ladies

I just thought id better post and let you know im feeling better now. Must have been mad, sad, bad few days.

I had relexology for the first time yesterday and i feel really chilled out today - ive got loads to do but its not stressing me out - id highly recommend it! Its either that or the fact ive got 3 weeks off now in prep and including 2ww (PMA - embies will survive the thaw and i will do all i can to get preggers!)

Thank you all for your love and support  - it really is appreciated.

Ive got a scan tomorrow where i will find out if my lining is thick enough to have the FET next week.

Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Sparkles x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi sparkles, so glad to hear you're feeling better.  These meds really play with our emotions don't they?  Just know that you are not alone, and we're here if you want to talk.  Not long now before your transfer.  Very exciting.


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi sparkles, Glad u feeling better hun   This is a great site to get things off your chest so lk ready4family said your not alone and were always here for u  
I was having reflexology and i found it fantastic felt so great after it, I haven't had it for a while as my reflexologist didn't want to interfer with the treatment i was having but as my mother's goes she's always asking about me and telling me to go down and she wont work on those area's to interfer she'll just relax me but i don't know weather to, even thou its great  
Good luck with the scan today iam sure your going to be ready!  
Keep us posted!
Take care
Jenna xx


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Sparkles
Glad you feeling better   reflexology is great. I had a combination of that and acupuncture this time.
How'd the scan go?

Keep in touch

Hugs SBB


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Ready, SBB, Jenna and Shabs

My lining scan went well thanks - the nurse was very pleased - its at 10mm at the mo and ET is planned for 1430 on Wednesday. Im starting the dreaded botty bombs tonight - but if it helps...what we women do!  

She said the little snowbabies will be defrosed on Tues, so we'd get a call then if none have survived (please let them survive).  

Will catch up with everyone soon as ive got some time off now - YAY!

Lots of love

Sparkles x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
So glad your scan went well hun   
Wont be long now and you'll have your embryo's bak where they belong and they'll be nice and snug! Bet u cant wait!
Take care speak soon 
Jenna x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Sparkles
Good luck for today.
Please let me know how it goes?  Sending you              .

I have only a few more days to go until outcome date. So will keep you posted.

Hugs SBB


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Please do SBB!                

Went well today thanks. Now have a 3 cell and 7 cell on baord - Fred and Wilmaaaaaaaaa!

Ready and Jenna - you OK girls?

X


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi sparkles  
Iam good ta, i have posted on the other thread hun 

SBB, wen u testing hun?   wishing u loads of luck


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Jenna
I test on Monday 2nd so only got three more days to go. Getting nervous, hoping upon hopes that it has worked.

When you ready?

Thanks
SBB


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi SBB

GOOD LUCK for test day.

Will be thinking of you x

Sparkles x


----------

